# Using Epson XP 440 or WP 2630



## cppietime (Apr 11, 2019)

I am looking to get into (budget) sublimation, but don't know what equipment to use. Do the XP 440 and/or WP 2630 work for this purpose (on a small, non-commercial scale)? If so, what ink cartridges do I need to use, and how do I fill them with sublimation ink? To my understanding, the 440 uses T288, and the 2630 uses T220. Can either of these printers function with refillable cartridges that are not specifically designed to emulate these (e.g. "refillable T252 cartridge")? Regarding ink cartridge chips, are chips stated to be "single use" able to be reset with a chip resetter?

Basically, what printer do I need to get (will XP 440 or WP 2630 work), and what kind of cartridges will work with it?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

for an 8 1/2"x11" look to the epson c88,
they seem to have carts readily available at most places

inkowl/inkxpro/cobra/inkjetcarts.us


----------



## cppietime (Apr 11, 2019)

Thanks.
So if I were to go with the C88, for example, do I just install either dedicated sublimation cartridges or refillable cartridges filled w/ sublimation ink, and print to the sublimation paper? Or is there some preparatory steps I need to take? Also is there a way to clear non-sublimation ink from the printer from possible previous uses?


----------



## impressoo (May 4, 2019)

Both printers XP-440 and WF-2630 are OK for use with sublimation ink .
Find a empty CISS. The CISS chip is more advanced and is not affected from firmware updates.


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

A question maybe someone like MGParrish or the likes that can answer and hopefully help desktop users. Why are not people using and ink vendors creating profiles for EcoTank printers whether it is Epson or Brother? It seems there would be none of the hassles of CISS nor would there be any hassle of cartridge chips. Add to desktop users could use some of the higher end inks used by wide format such as J-Tek or others. It makes no sense that people are still struggling for decades using CISS and battling Epsons chip war when an answer seems right in front with the new printers.


----------

